# WW2 aircraft relics



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi guys..i am sure we all have some part or another from a aircraft with history behind it..and that would be nice to share and talk about..perhaps research some parts and get information regarding bits and pieces..

any thoughts about that..sharing pics and info 

everything from a small scrap part dug up, found, given..in family possesion and so on..

GF


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2008)

Nope, I own no parts of WW2 aircraft, unfortunatly...

I would love to own any part of a Bf 109, Fw 190, any WW2 German aircraft as a matter of fact.

The only "relics" of aircraft that I own are of the my helicopter I used to crew in the Army, but that is not WW2...


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 26, 2008)

WWII Japanese Zero Airplane Gauge

http://cgi.ebay.com/WWII-Japanese-Zero-Airplane-Gauge_W0QQitemZ330279447536QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330279447536_trksid=p3286.c0.m14_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A3|39%3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Hamilton-Elgin-Military-Aircraft-Clock-WWII_W0QQitemZ140276431766QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140276431766_trksid=p3286.c0.m14_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A3|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 26, 2008)

well..we are in discussion with revell to actually cut up a large Ju 88 A1 panel wingpanel ( that we will not use in the restoration and put into a collectors item kit on the 1:32 Ju 88..there might be a opening there for you.. ) but i will see what revell decide to do about that

how come i couldent see any picture of that zeropart ?


----------



## Erich (Oct 26, 2008)

yes I own parts from an Bf 109G-6 and a Fw 190A-8/R2 shot down - (both of them) on September 11, 1944, the A/C were from JG 4. Also have parts of a B-17 from the 100th bg shot down by JG 4 fighters on the same date.

Have some parts from a Recon Ju 88D downed in the area of Norway as well

start a thread up GF ~

E ♫


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 26, 2008)

cool..post pics ! would love to see those parts. also the 88 parts.. that i love..
i can start with one of my favoriteparts..a Mg 17 i dug up from a Bf 110-C
this Bf 110 was the first to be shoot down during the invasion of Norway 9th april 1940.. it was flown by Erhart kort and heinrich Bockenheimer.. both KIA..
the 110 was shoot down by a Gloster gladiator from the norvegian fighterwing protecting Oslo and flown by Rolf Tradin. this was the first areila dog fight in norvegian history and the first plane to be shoot down over norvegian soil..itchrashed in a swamp so everythingw as preserved ( including pilots ) but very damaged..the Mg 17 has a slight bendt from the crash but except from that its in good condition


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 26, 2008)

hope you will post some pics of those 88 parts..and the B 17..and the whole lot


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 26, 2008)

here is a scan from a norvegian magazine about that 110 find.. its all in norvegian..but the caption reads.. found the human remains after norways first dogfight


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 26, 2008)

here is a picture of how it looked when i found it.. ( the bright spot is from the flash..just took a snapshot from the picture in my photoalbum ) and also the main ammobox for the four Mg 17`s mounted up front in the nose of the Bf 110.. the bullets are all in my shed.. some 3000 of them.. in different shape as the crash was pretty hard


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 26, 2008)

Sweet stuff there GF, got to say I dont own anything orginal for WWII aircraft though maybe some day.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 26, 2008)

i am sure you will !!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice stuff, Mr.G. Hope that ammo has been 'made safe'!
This is all I have these days, a bomb selector panel from a Lancaster. No provenance or history, unfortunately. There are a number of items advertised on E-bay recently, such as instruments, at very resonable prices. If they are genuine, as advertised.
Terry.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 28, 2008)

how do you make ammo safe ?? 
that is a neat panel !! and also a great part from a lanc. i love weapon and bombingsystems. I posted this item on onether thread here also today..its from a german fighter shoot down during the battle of the bulge by a norvegian spitfirepilot. i got the items a few years back.. it belongs to a german traingschool !! FFS A/B 24. its a nice relic that i am kinda fond of !!
there is a lot of fake items out on the net so i am always careful with that..but when i get items from the old veterans or find them myself then i know its the real thing ( like this emblem and the Mg17 )


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 28, 2008)

here is some more relics i found when i did the Bf 110 dig. what you see on the picture is two Mg 15 drums, Mg FF bullets, wallet with papermoney and coins, luftwaffe beltbuckle, courscalculation papers for the pilot and the thick book standing upright contains the invasionplans for Zerstørergruppe 76 regarding the attack on Norway. it has all the secret codes and times..alternate targets..cities and a lot more..i could perhaps put some pictures of the pages here if anybody wants to see.. what i like about it is how they have used german town names as "double " for norvegian towns.. so when speaking on the radio ( if somebody was listening ) and they mentioned a german town is was actually a norvegian town they spoke about..i can if wanted take pictures of the pages..
the Mg FF bullets i have unscrewed the top on and removed the white plasticlike explosive on the inside ( i threw one on a fire just for fun ..and man..that thing exploded.. )


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice stuff Mr.G! The code book, with the 'German' town names is very interesting, worth a lot, historically and in money terms!
With your ammo, in case it deteriorates and becomes unstable, you'd need to remove the bullet head and empty the propellant, and take out the percussion cap from the base. These should be disposed of safely. The empty case could be cleaned, to remove any residue, and the bullet heads replaced. It would be better for your Ammunition Technical Officer to tackle the job!
Good luck!
Terry.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks  will do


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I know it's not WWII, but my dad has a mach gauge from a jet. It's fairly old, but I have no idea what it's from.


----------



## Liberando (Dec 6, 2008)

A list of things I have acquired
A B24 compass
3 WWII pilot skull caps, two leather and one tan canvas
A Cigarette box from the Lufftewaffe. It has a tiny plane on one corner and an eagle holding a swastika on the other corner. It is made of silver nickel and the wood inside has been replaced
A small piece of a p 38 recovered from the Greenland expedition
A booklet titled"The Battle of Brittain" printed by the AirMinistry in 1941
A pair of R.A.F Pilot wings that were worn on the Officers hat
American Pins with Propshafts on them
2 blood chits,one from Europe one from Asia,but I supspect they are reproductions
Skads of Papers and certs having to do with Army Aircorp
A Fake AVG Pin that says 1943 on it
A tiger pin sent to me from an armourer of the AVG Chuck Baisden(does that count?)
Boxes of Photos
Stuff I forgot

I ought to find someone who can tell me whats what someday


----------



## drgondog (Dec 6, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Nice stuff Mr.G! The code book, with the 'German' town names is very interesting, worth a lot, historically and in money terms!
> With your ammo, in case it deteriorates and becomes unstable, you'd need to remove the bullet head and empty the propellant, and take out the percussion cap from the base. These should be disposed of safely. The empty case could be cleaned, to remove any residue, and the bullet heads replaced. It would be better for your Ammunition Technical Officer to tackle the job!
> Good luck!
> Terry.



IIRC soaking the ammo in diesel for a day or two should kill the primers... don't do it on my speculation, however..

If you weren't fooling with explosive ammo, an inertia type bullet puller would work on the (i.e. 7.92mm) ball round/api stuff.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2008)

...Wonder Woman's invisible jet! Or at least I think I do...


----------



## Liberando (Dec 6, 2008)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...Wonder Woman's invisible jet! Or at least I think I do...



I have heard tale of a kind of Chameleon armour they are developing, perhaps you found part of a prototype wreck,shhh, the M.I. B. may come to call8)


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Cool items there, especially the machine gun!


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 7, 2008)

VF-11 F4F side panel, this one from b/n 11985. This was the plane my father was flying when he scored his fifth and sixth victories - both A6Ms - on 12 June 1943. I have the one from the otherside, too.

Rich


----------



## MFH (Dec 7, 2008)

It's clearly not a good photo, but the three pieces in the middle are from the plane to the left.

The two outside pieces have threads. The left piece feels heavier, and the right two pieces are significantly lighter.

Of course, the date was 25 November, 1944, the location off the Phillipines.

I think the rest can be read in the caption from the cruise book...


----------



## MFH (Dec 7, 2008)

P.S. Exactly what kind of aircraft crashed into CV-9? Was there a "radial engined Judy"?

Here's a bigger version:






Tail number is 17, and it appears the flaps are slightly down.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Dec 8, 2008)

The D4Y3 had a Mitsubishi Kinsei radial engine, and there was also the D4Y4 single seat kamikaze version.



That last picture looks an aweful lot like a Zero. 
Though the lack of cannon barrels protruding from the wings (A6M5 and later), the look of the tail, and what looks like rear flexible machine gun visible would say otherwise. (though the Kamikaze version of the D4Y was a single seater)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2008)

Great stuff, Junkers.

MFH, crazy question but I recently saw an episode of "History Detectives" about someone on a carrier during WWII who had pieces from a kamakazi attack - very similar to what you have. Wasn't you, was it?


----------



## MFH (Dec 10, 2008)

Njaco,

Nope it wasn't me!

I got 'em from my late uncle who was a radar opreator on board the Mighty E from Christmas Eve '43 until '46. Thankfully, he gave me a lot of neat stuff from the ship, too, and I've held on to it all over the years.

kk89, thanks for the info on the D4Y3. When I think of a Judy, I always think of the D4Y1 2:






But, after a little research (at your suggestion), this picture of a D4Y3 looks like what dove on _Essex_:






I found it in color hunting up the D4Y3:






Also, R Leonard, the side panels are awesome.


----------



## gibba1008 (Mar 30, 2009)

what a great find. looks like you totally restored the m17, how did you straighten her out? i have an mg81 bit bent and missing lots of parts.


----------



## Rocketeer (Mar 30, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> how do you make ammo safe ??



please do be careful with German ammunition....it is not just the propellant and the cap, but also some heads are explosive and armour piercing and some have phospherous in them....throwing an armour/explosive head into a fire is very dangerous....a friend had one explode and ricochet around him....lucky not to be hurt. So please do be careful.....


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 30, 2009)

I have my Dad's Purple Heart that he earned December 4th, 1944 near Saarlautern, Germany. I have his Ribbons somewhere. I should find them.

I do have a Green Beret that was worn in Vietnam by a friend that served 5 tours in "Nam". I held this in my left hand as I was sworn into the Guard September 2000. I figured that if there was any "luck" left in this Beret, I just might need it. I didn't figure on a "Road Tour of Iraq" at the time. But just maybe it had plenty left. They whole Company and Battalion came home safe! I can't prove it did. You can't prove it didn't either!

And I have the DCUs that I wore in Iraq. They still fit!

Bill G.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 30, 2009)

cool stuff )) love to see more and pictures of parts


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 30, 2009)

gibba1008 said:


> what a great find. looks like you totally restored the m17, how did you straighten her out? i have an mg81 bit bent and missing lots of parts.



i used a hydralic jack to straighten it out..carefully bending with low pressure. worked like a charm. i gave that sweet Mg 17 a real overhaul as that does preserve it better..if i had left it ontiuched it would just keep on decaying.. dident want that to happen. and thanks for the warnings guys. I know a lot about the german ammo and different types of explsoive heads.. 
and i have by accident managed to throw a cardboardbox full of german Mg FF and Mg 17 ammo on a large fire when we cleaned out my fathers barn..some other crap had gone on top of them so i dident see them until the flames burned away the cardboardbox and i saw all the ammo puring out..and man..i run fast that day, and it was quite a 4th of july/newyears eve by the fire that day


----------



## gibba1008 (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks, might even give it a try on the 81. im lucky enough to live and farm on a former ww2 usaaf base in england, have had quite a few finds including a propeller blade. hey junkers88,any more pics of that sweet 17?


----------



## gibba1008 (Mar 30, 2009)

first pic is the mg 81 that i bought just a few days ago,second pic is my luger ww1 navy model that i luckily found myself, in a pond just a few miles from where i live, lastly is the whole one side of a gp bomb that i found in a pond this time up on the airfield where i live and farm.


----------



## gibba1008 (Mar 30, 2009)

thats better


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 30, 2009)

I love that Mg 81 and the Luger  real relisc  totally awsome 
will get you some more pictures of that Mg 17


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 30, 2009)

here is a Mg 181 that was found just laying in a mountain.. with no wrecks nearby..anyway..done some small restoration on it. had hoped i would find some more parts to complete it but thats not easy so it will stay mostely ass it is..a relic


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 30, 2009)

three more of the Mg 17 and the typical Bf 110 mount


----------



## Heinz (Mar 31, 2009)

Very interesting!


----------



## Hesekiel (Mar 31, 2009)

Well.. Here are my little treasures 
All parts of Ju 88 
- A "Kühlerklappenschalter" (fitted in a frame which have also Ju 88 number)
- A "Kurszeiger"
- A "Steuergerät für Fliegerheizbekleidung"
- A Cockpitlamp (under restoration)
- 2 Data Tags 
- A "Liska" drawing


----------



## gibba1008 (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks for the pics, think im gonna restore whats left of my mg81, is that a matt black or gloss black finish on yours junkers88? love the 181, unusual story to to have no wreck nearby, perhaps this was dropped from above nice collection hesekiel


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Apr 2, 2009)

nice collection heiskel 

and all the german guns was seidenmatt black ( silkmatt black ) so its halfglossy


----------



## Hesekiel (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 6, 2009)

Great stuff guys!

My own relics include an engine cylinder from a Fiat BR.20 bomber shot down in the BoB (stolen by my uncle as a kid!), sections of wing fabric from RNZAF Mosquito NZ2328, stripped while under restoration, and the port front canopy section from an A-4K Skyhawk, a sounvenir from my days in the RNZAF.
All are still in NZ, and currently on long term loan to a museum.


----------



## gibba1008 (May 13, 2009)

hey junkers,
can you post more pics of the mg15 please, looks sweet.....
iv just got my hands on a relic 15, its in a few bits at mo, would like to use yours to compare and build mine uo, il post pics soon....


----------



## mr schmitt (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, I wonder if you can help. I am trying to locate the belts for the 7.92 and in the picture you have, they look like the type, similar to what I am trying to find. Do you know where I can find this type of belt? Thanks


----------



## harry2111 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi All

first post on this forum and am hoping someone can help identify these parts that I found washed up on Utah beach a few weeks ago.

There is a fuel valve of somesort, what I think is a condensor with the code 

CA-275X
4.0MSF50VDC
PR MALLORY &CO INC
B210002-6

and a section of cast aluminium with a stamp 2005905.

they were all together on a larger sheet of aluminium skin so are all part of the same craft.

I am assuming they are of US origin given the maker name on the condensor (PR Mallory), but have had no joy identifying them.

does anyone recognise them and know what they may be from? Any help would be gratefully received.

thanks


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

You might get a better response if you start a seperate thread about this. It might get lost here.

Also try to keep the pic size between 800 to 1024 pixs in size - those are too large.

Good luck!


----------



## harry2111 (Jan 4, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You might get a better response if you start a seperate thread about this. It might get lost here.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I have re-sized the photos and started a new thread as you suggest.


----------

